
Facebook employee is homeless and lives in her car - sloanesturz
http://amp.ktvu.com/news/270784215-story
======
cocktailpeanuts
This is one disgusting piece of "journalism". I don't even know where to
start.

First of all, when people say "Facebook employee" they think of people who
work on the facebook website/app. It is very likely that this person is not
one of them. There's nothing wrong with that, but the problem is they are
intentionally hiding this to make this sensational.

I forgot the technical term for this but I know this is some sort of
dishonesty through omission.

Second, this person drives a Mercedes and is complaining about how she can't
get an apartment because the rent is $2000. This is disgusting. There are tons
of people in Silicon Valley and San Francisco who have it much much worse and
they survive. If you don't make enough money to get a rent for $2000/month,
you simply don't live that life, simple as that. I know a lot of people live
in Oakland and other suburbs who live just fine with much lower rent.

Overall I am sick of mainstream media manipulating the crowd this way and
people who think they can get a break by stepping on others like this.

~~~
damm
Where do you have the information that she drives a Mercedes?

I do agree that just saying she works for Facebook and not having any
information is inflammatory. But you should agree that the cost of living in
Silicon Valley / SF is high; period.

So are you saying they're trying to mess with Zucker? sure sounds like it.

~~~
cocktailpeanuts
I guess you didn't watch the video. It's in the video. This is the problem
with the Internet, people never actually consume the content they're talking
about. Most debates are based on the headline only.

"The cost of living in SV/SF is high, period" has nothing to do with the
narrative this article is trying to spin. There are a lot of places in the
world where the cost of living is high, and people live just fine. Sure you
won't enjoy high standard of living, but that's the choice you make as an
adult. This lady is not some special case. I'm sure there are other coworkers
who have the same salary as her who find ways to live just fine instead of
"being homeless" and trying to dramatize it by pitching to some mainstream
media that wants to get traffic from the sensational article.

> So are you saying they're trying to mess with Zucker? sure sounds like it.

No it doesn't sound like it. That's your twisted interpretation.

~~~
damm
I have no Adblocker enabled and saw no Video in Safari in private browser
mode.

But you are downplaying the reality; i've heard many CTO's and CEO's complain
to me about how annoyed their secretaries are about having to step over
homeless people.

Most of them are aware that there is a social cost to their wealth and would
like to help out. They just don't have a good mechanism.

Reality is most of the jobs are going to be automated either by AI or by
Robots in the near future. How fast it's going to happen is going to be how
much money the companies can save by adopting the technologies.

Lastly most of the big companies have used our tax dollars to increase their
wealth. There's millions of ways companies like Walmart do this every day.

Sad part is those are the people that people like you likely look up to;
they're rich and wealthy and have not a care in the world. You want that too
right?

Well we could have that; every person could have that if we had a basic income
to every citizen.

Sure it puts it more on the still working citizen; but that happens today
anyway. So instead of saying Not in My Backyard; try something different.

~~~
cocktailpeanuts
Dude you make so many assumptions that I can't catch up with you. I won't even
try going line by line and tell you why you are wrong because you make
incorrect assumptions about me AND the people you think you know.

Instead I'll just tell you one thing. You sound like someone who reads a lot
of bullshit news online, because everything you say is just parroting off of
some media pundit. The world is not as simple as that. If you really want to
know more about each of the topics you just casually mention, don't rely your
knowledge on online articles. Actually read books and go deep in, and you'll
realize that the reality is far from what's depicted in the media. I can
confidently say this because coincidentally, each and every topic you mention
I was very interested in and did a lot of research. Some of them are my majors
and some of them are directly related to my day-to-day work. I'm pretty sure I
know more about these topics than people who just read them off the Internet.
So, if you're really interested in these topics, ignore what the media tells
you and go deeper.

